# tomar datos desde el bus



## carlosmoya (Feb 16, 2006)

Tengo un equipo computacional de una aplicación específica, el cual no tiene ninguna interfaz de datos.... he pensado en el bus de datos ¿ como lo puedo hacer ?


----------



## maunix (Mar 16, 2006)

carlosmoya dijo:
			
		

> Tengo un equipo computacional de una aplicación específica, el cual no tiene ninguna interfaz de datos.... he pensado en el bus de datos ¿ como lo puedo hacer ?



Como? La verdad no entiendo que es lo que quieres hacer...

Hablas de una pc? hablas de un microcontrolador que armaste con un hardware? sé más claro.


----------

